# Friend headed south



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm still looking for some info south of Indian Pass. My friend returns with his boat once he puts his deer rifle up. That should be around Christmas. Drop me a PM and we'll discuss trading or selling some _NATURAL BOTTOM_ numbers. Just need 20-30 numbers/areas in 50-240 ft, all within 32nm of Indian Pass.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Well Capt looks like nobody is going to jump up on this band wagon and I can tell you why. A lot of us have given good numbers to posters asking for some help getting fish or worse yet wanting their kids to be able to catch some quality fish. To date I can not recall ever seeing a post where one of these people put up pics of their smiling kids or themselves and thanking the forum members in general for sharing in the spirit of camaraderie. As for myself no matter how heart rending the sob story post is I will not give anymore numbers to the posters. Most guys with posts offering to trade numbers especially natural bottom or rocks numbers don't have decent numbers to offer in trade in the first place. 

Some advice, if you have some numbers with fish on them, start searching the surrounding areas, you will find more fish. Going to and from your numbers, always take a different route and watch your bottom machine and mark any fish shows you see. Circle back and check them and drop on them if you have the time, if not you marked it and can check it at a later date. Good luck to you and tight lines as well.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Thanks for your post*

At 62, a Florida native, and a salt water fisherman since the age of 16; I've got some fishing info that covers 100's miles of Florida's coastal waters. I'm a stickler for keeping records. I would/could trade some numbers from other areas that most in the panhandle have never heard of. As for posting any pics, I'm not much for taking photos, regardless of pretty bikinis or fish. We would just like to call it a "fishing trip" and perhaps get worn out cranking up a few bottom fish. LOL Beeliners, triggers, seabass included.

As far as a sob story, I did not intend for this post to sound pitiful. There are many published numbers off of Destin and Pensacola. *Some are natural bottom*. To date, I have not found a list of any such numbers off of Indian Pass. You are absolutely correct about "wandering off the beaten path". Backing off the throttle is always another way to learn "What's down there". That is how, during the past 40+ years I have collected 100's of good fishing spots. Transducer location is also important.

At 62, with no children, and questionable health; I don't see me handing/passing off a dozen fishing spots offshore of Indian Pass. I don't see me making much of a dent in the fish population, either. Yes, I'm sure we'll find some new bottom........ if their is enough time in *my* tank! Seems the old meter is running a little faster these days! 

Sorry to hear that your generous attitude has turned around to bite you in the ass. What's a real bitch is when someone steals your book and within six months, "You see it on the bulletin board at a local marina"! LOL Yes, at 62, I've seen a thing or two.


----------

